# 8DIO Epic Choir Bundle - Requiem Pro. Dissapointed customer



## Danny (May 30, 2019)

Hello,

Recently I bought Epic Choir Bundle which consist of Lacrimosa & Requiem Pro. The installation of Lacrimosa is ok. This is different with Requiem Pro. After installation, this library becomes unusable. All images & text labels are missing. I have contacted 8DIO support and I have tried what they suggested. Re-downloading manually 2 times, re-downloading through download manager 1 time. Installing the installation file (.exe) that they sent through email, moving picture & images to different folders location. Unfortunately this Requiem Pro library still does not work correctly. My hard/soft specs are as follows: Windows 10 & latest version of Kontakt 5. 

PS: a screenshot of Requiem Pro on my PC is attached.

If you have workaround/solution, please let me know....Thanks in advance.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 30, 2019)

Danny said:


> Hello,
> 
> Recently I bought Epic Choir Bundle which consist of Lacrimosa & Requiem Pro. The installation of Lacrimosa is ok. This is different with Requiem Pro. After installation, this library becomes unusable. All images & text labels are missing. I have contacted 8DIO support and I have tried what they suggested. Re-downloading manually 2 times, re-downloading through download manager 1 time. Installing the installation file (.exe) that they sent through email, moving picture & images to different folders location. Unfortunately this Requiem Pro library still does not work correctly. My hard/soft specs are as follows: Windows 10 & latest version of Kontakt 5.
> 
> ...



I don’t run on windows but I did have issues like this when I was running kontakt 5, 6 and komplete Kontrol at the same time. For me the issues was the necessary image files were not being saved in each resource folder for the various versions. By default my files would default to the kontakt 5 folders, but would not also be Installed in the kontakt 6 and konplete folders. Manually copying them helped. Not sure if this might be relevant to your situation though.


----------



## angeruroth (May 30, 2019)

I've moved the lib to a different HD once or twice and it's working fine, so maybe checking this tree could help you.


----------



## Danny (May 30, 2019)

Many thanks for your information......

After moving this requiem library to external HD. It works now.

To be fair to 8DIO, actually with bundle price & special discount these 2 libraries are a good offering (2 libraries for about 148USD). I know it is very difficult to solve technical problem like this for customer support. However in my opinion the customer DIO customer support has done very best to solve this issue.

My 2c feedback to 8Dio is: please test or update your bit old library to work smoothly with new version of underlying systems. In the end, all those 2 libraries work perfect.


----------



## Stevie (Jul 26, 2020)

I have the same issue and I couldn't get the GUI display correctly. The folder structure is exactly the same as posted above. Any other ideas?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 26, 2020)

Danny said:


> Hello,
> 
> PS: a screenshot of Requiem Pro on my PC is attached.
> 
> If you have workaround/solution, please let me know....Thanks in advance.



YEP - happens to some other 8DIO libraries two. My "Progressive Metal Guitar" looks the same! As I remember there is a Workaround-PDF for this error but still kind of annoying and one point why I dont use it anymore. The presets start also pitched down and not at root-pitch. Very annoying too and I called this out to 8DIO several times - nothing happens 🤬


----------



## Stevie (Jul 26, 2020)

I just did a re-download. Checking if anything changed...


----------



## Stevie (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks completey the same.


----------



## Stevie (Jul 26, 2020)

I just loaded the same patch in K5 and it works. I suspect something broke in the K6 engine or so.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 26, 2020)

Stevie said:


> I just loaded the same patch in K5 and it works. I suspect something broke in the K6 engine or so.



Happens to me on K5 also back then.


----------



## Stevie (Jul 26, 2020)

Hmm, that's strange. In any case, I filed a bug report to NI. Let's see what they say.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 26, 2020)

From the PDF:

TROUBLESHOOTING: If you load the library and see a series of randomly overlapping grey boxes and sliders, that means the UI images aren’t installed in the right place. This can be corrected by closing Kontakt and running the UI installer app again, in some cases multiple times, until you’ve installed the UI images in every instance of the folder path “../Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt 4/ pictures/” that you can locate on your computer. The image and template files are tiny and passive, so you don’t need worry about wasting drive space or cluttering your system.


----------



## Stevie (Jul 26, 2020)

The issue is Req Pro doesn't have such an installer. But I will try to manually move the pictures folder to the Kontakt folder.

EDIT: nope that didn't solve it. On my end, only the Legato patches show this issue. All other patches work perfectly.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 26, 2020)

Stevie said:


> The issue is Req Pro doesn't have such an installer. But I will try to manually move the pictures folder to the Kontakt folder.
> 
> EDIT: nope that didn't solve it. On my end, only the Legato patches show this issue. All other patches work perfectly.



There is also no installer for the PMG nowadays - just two folder. And when you load intruments it also cant find the samples. Tried everything - showing sample folder, copying the picture-folder in several paths, etc. - nothing helped. As mentioned before - very annoying...


----------



## RonV (Jul 26, 2020)

Actually, this problem seems to happen only with the 3 Requiem Pro legato patches (Ah-Eh-Oo), and for me it started specifically with Kontakt 6.3. To test it, I reverted back to Kontakt 6.1 (didn't have a 6.2 installer) and the Requiem legato patches loaded fine. Too many other issues to stay at 6.1, so I (re) updated to Kontakt 6.3.1 and the Requiem Pro GUI problem returned. The patches work correctly, but you can't change mic settings or adjust attack and release. I contacted 8Dio support and they tried those same fixes, but no change. Said they might fix it in the future, but I'm not holding my breath. I got the library at a $98 price last year and use others for the most part. Requiem Pro has a nice tone on some sounds and has some useful effects, so it's useful for some purposes.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 26, 2020)

They should just update the library to use the NKR resource containers properly. It's a joke to see that they have it like that...


----------



## CT (Jul 26, 2020)

Happens for me with some of their string libraries too.


----------



## Andrajas (Jul 26, 2020)

have same problem with some of the Aura stuff. Makes me don't use them anymore.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 26, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> They should just update the library to use the NKR resource containers properly. It's a joke to see that they have it like that...


Indeed... This is why I have a love hate relationship with @8Dio Productions . They just leave stuff broken and support is more or less non-existent IME.

(PS: Take advantage of the tag feature folks. )


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 25, 2020)

Anybody got information if this got fixed yet, somehow? Considering the current sale to get my hands on Requiem Pro


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 25, 2020)

This is also happening with both versions of the "Adagio_Violas_v1_Ens_Loure" patch in the old Adagio Violas 1.x. Works fine in Kontakt 5, but even resaving the patch after loading it there isn't fixing it in K6. Is there any known workaround I can do to get this loading in Kontakt 6?

edit: Nevermind, figured it out! If I click the wrench, go to Instrument Options, and re-set the Resource Container to the nkr file within the library's /Samples/Resources/ subfolder, it works in Kontakt 6!


----------



## Danny (Aug 25, 2020)

Unfortunately, It works for Kontak 5 with workaround. But couple of months ago, using Kontakt 5 & 6 was crashed my Cubase (Kontak 5 was used only for running this 8Dio choir). It still doesn't work with the latest Kontakt version I downloaded couple of days ago.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 25, 2020)

I just got Requiem Pro and tried all patches in Kontakt 6.3.2
Absolutely no problems on my side.


----------



## RonV (Aug 25, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> This is also happening with both versions of the "Adagio_Violas_v1_Ens_Loure" patch in the old Adagio Violas 1.x. Works fine in Kontakt 5, but even resaving the patch after loading it there isn't fixing it in K6. Is there any known workaround I can do to get this loading in Kontakt 6?
> 
> edit: Nevermind, figured it out! If I click the wrench, go to Instrument Options, and re-set the Resource Container to the nkr file within the library's /Samples/Resources/ subfolder, it works in Kontakt 6!


That fixed it here too! Thanks! I wonder why 8Dio support wasn't aware of that solution?


----------



## Danny (Aug 25, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> I just got Requiem Pro and tried all patches in Kontakt 6.3.2
> Absolutely no problems on my side.


Is this on Windows or Mac?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 25, 2020)

Danny said:


> Is this on Windows or Mac?


Windows!


----------



## Danny (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I tried again, every patches work on Kontakt 6.3.2/Windows, except the legato patches have still problems... interesting.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 26, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> This is also happening with both versions of the "Adagio_Violas_v1_Ens_Loure" patch in the old Adagio Violas 1.x. Works fine in Kontakt 5, but even resaving the patch after loading it there isn't fixing it in K6. Is there any known workaround I can do to get this loading in Kontakt 6?
> 
> edit: Nevermind, figured it out! If I click the wrench, go to Instrument Options, and re-set the Resource Container to the nkr file within the library's /Samples/Resources/ subfolder, it works in Kontakt 6!



Yep, thanks for the heads up, this worked for me, as well!


----------



## fdbyggab (Oct 24, 2020)

I have the same issue here with 8dio requiem not working in Kontakt 6. But for me it works fine with Komplete kontrol.


----------



## Phazma (Jan 21, 2022)

Having the same problem.



Sarah Mancuso said:


> edit: Nevermind, figured it out! If I click the wrench, go to Instrument Options, and re-set the Resource Container to the nkr file within the library's /Samples/Resources/ subfolder, it works in Kontakt 6!



This temporarily fixes the issue but only for the current instance.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 21, 2022)

Phazma said:


> Having the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This temporarily fixes the issue but only for the current instance.


Save the instrument (the nki file) in Kontakt and it will stay fixed.


----------



## RonV (Jan 21, 2022)

Phazma said:


> Having the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This temporarily fixes the issue but only for the current instance.


Make sure you are using the latest v1.3 (July 2021) of Requiem Pro if you've had the library for a while. Loads in Kontakt 6.6 just fine.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 21, 2022)

Too bad 8dio doesn’t send out mails when updates happen.


----------



## RonV (Jan 21, 2022)

Stevie said:


> Too bad 8dio doesn’t send out mails when updates happen.


True. The only way to know seems to be to go on their Web site under Support, and look at the Updates list.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 21, 2022)

I had no idea, thanks!


----------



## Phazma (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks for the information guys. It is very likely that I have an outdated version (iirc I got it around 2019). Just have to find out how to update (looks like the 8dio Installer doesn't have an 'update' button for updatable instruments). 

Thanks also to @Sarah Mancuso for the idea. I tried to resave one of the faulty instruments and it works (can actually be a useful solution for other things too). I will now try to do the update, should I fail for whatever reason this can be a workaround.


----------



## RonV (Jan 21, 2022)

Phazma said:


> Thanks for the information guys. It is very likely that I have an outdated version (iirc I got it around 2019). Just have to find out how to update (looks like the 8dio Installer doesn't have an 'update' button for updatable instruments).
> 
> Thanks also to @Sarah Mancuso for the idea. I tried to resave one of the faulty instruments and it works (can actually be a useful solution for other things too). I will now try to do the update, should I fail for whatever reason this can be a workaround.


Contact their support on the portal, and they will add the updated library to your download list.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 21, 2022)

Wait, the updates don’t get added automatically?


----------



## RonV (Jan 21, 2022)

Stevie said:


> Wait, the updates don’t get added automatically?


Not that I've seen. I've had to ask for a few here and there after seeing something on the list. Some updates are fairly minor, of course. But the Requiem Pro update did fix that GUI problem for me.


----------



## Phazma (Jan 21, 2022)

RonV said:


> Contact their support on the portal, and they will add the updated library to your download list.


Thanks, that worked. Downloading now. A bit clumsy how that all works with 8Dio (and also having to re-download the whole library instead of just updating what's been changed). But perhaps in future they will make the updating process easier...


----------



## Stevie (Jan 21, 2022)

Apparently download traffic is not an issue for 8dio 😜


----------



## Phazma (Jan 21, 2022)

In fact the download was very fast 


But now the next obstacle in the installation process...


----------

